# unsupported ends of drywall.



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I was just reading elsewhere that drywall can go up to 2' on the ends unsupported. is this right?

I know we used to not worry if there was no support for say 3" on an inside or outside corner. But 2 feet?
How far would you allow.

Reason I ask is beacause I may have a corner where I go 12" unsupported on an inside corner. Pipes and all land right where the inside corner would go.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I could use some metal straps and run from stud to stud and screw to these.

Still wonder how far can you fo on the end of a sheet to an inside or outside corner unsupported?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've heard the same thing......

I recall a link (from Oh'Mike or DM I think) regarding drywall....something about that it's better to let one corner 'float'....i.e., don't nail/screw it....just let the other sheet push on it.

But, then again....I'm getting old....my memory could be going...


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

ddawg - the idea of floating I have seen and used at the ceiling. No screws within 7" of edge of room. ON corners I know some use drywall clips. and there is no stud.
Brain fart - I could use clips.

But the article wasn't talking of using clips just tape and mud. in 2' the drywall would flex too much as you tape it.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

you can float the drywall up to 2' if you are butting a wall board up to it to support it. some do this because the most movement is the corners and the most common nail pop in a new home is in the corner. so floating and allowing the corner to move just a weeeee bit makes it nail pop free. i personally cant bring myself to doing this i normally put my first screw 4-6" away from the corner. and like what mae-ling said he goes 7". i dont think there is any real rule to an exact measurement that your suppose to just dont screw right in the corner.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

with the ceiling I understand gravity pulls it down and the wall boards support it.
But on an interior or exterior corner? How far from the corner till you want support?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I would never "float" drywall 2'. I MIGHT go 12" (prefer nothing over 6" - 8"), depending on the situation. Can you post a pic of the area?? There's usually some way to get some sort of backing in there, even if it's not structural. That will help prevent movement that may cause tape to crack later. If necessary, you could frame out a "column" around the pipes.....


----------

